# Deportation Officer Brian Beliso



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deportation Officer*
*Brian Beliso*
United States Department of Homeland Security - Immigration and Customs Enforcement - Office of Enforcement and Removal Operations, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Wednesday, June 8, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 34

*Tour:* 9 years

*Badge #* 4604

*Cause:* Heart attack

*Location:* California

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deportation Officer Brian Beliso suffered a fatal heart attack during a foot pursuit of a fugitive in the 300 block of Poplar Avenue in Redwood City, California.

He was participating in a large operation targeting criminal aliens in the San Francisco Bay area when the foot pursuit occurred. Other officers discovered him unconscious and immediately began CPR.

Officer Beliso had served with Immigration and Customs Enforcement - Office of Removal Operations for nine years. He is survived by his wife and three children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Executive Associate Director Thomas Homan
United States Department of Homeland Security - Immigration and Customs Enforcement - Office of Enforcement and Removal Operations
801 I Street, NW
Suite 900
Washington, DC 20536


----------

